# Did anyone get any new toys, books, etc.



## Mike P. (Dec 27, 2005)

I managed to get no new gear, no new books, gave a new CT Walk Book & asked my Mom for a copy of one map.

No new toys or clothes but while buying my 5 year old daughter a couple of small pink nalgene bottles (because it's uncool to bring a spill proff cup - okay a Sippy Cup to school) I decided that down booties would be nice to have.  (Currently I do not winter camp)

I'm down to my last spare pair of winter mountaineering gloves & last few items from my stash of  items with tags on them from when I worked at EMS which was 6 or 7 years ago I believe.  

Maybe next year I'll want something I don't have, needing something seems unlikely.  

Not sure I'm a hiking junkie to fuel my gear collection addiction or the other way around :blink:


----------



## TramperKen (Dec 27, 2005)

When I think the older one get the less the toys you get.    I received a coffee grinder and the a new 19" flat panel monitor for my computer which I bought myself and a $50 gift card for the Olive Garden.  I got the monitor because I had trouble reading the small 13" one.


----------



## Mike P. (Dec 27, 2005)

That sounds familiar:

tire pump
Coffee maker, dispenses by the cup
Running long sleeve short, could be for hiking I guess, pants going back
two pair of PJ pants, Grinch & AC/DC
some other stuff

Does your wife know mine?


----------



## MichaelJ (Dec 27, 2005)

Well, there's all the gear I bought throughout the Fall, saying each item was a "Christmas present to myself come December", so the new shell, the new headlamp, and what proved themselves incredibly worthy last night, the new snow tires.


----------



## Mike P. (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm very glad you got new snow tires!


----------



## teachski (Dec 28, 2005)

New Ski Jacket for me
lots of sweaters
Ca$h
candles

I bought a snowboard, boots and bindings for my niece (pro-board, top of the line boots, top of the line bindings).

I am going to try to get some new boots for myself today.


----------



## TenPeaks (Dec 28, 2005)

I did rather well this Christmas. A new pair of snowshoes and poles, full length gaiters and a new camelback pack. Of course, I did buy the snowshoes and poles myself, so no surprise there.

The only books I got were bird books. Since I put up a feeder last year I've been getting all sorts of birds in my yard and I have no idea what any of them are. It turns out I've been getting sparrows, chickadee's and woodpeckers. Not eagles, griffens and condors like I thought  :-?


----------



## ChileMass (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks, Mrs. Santa:

Katadyn water filtration bottle/filters
Moisture-wicking t-shirts
Trekking poles
Emergency kit replenishments (makes good stocking-stuffers)
Crank flashlight (needs no batteries)
New Daypack

Psyched!!  I'm not into winter hiking, so I can't wait until next spring/summer to get back to the WMNF.....


----------



## Npage148 (Dec 29, 2005)

It was pretty good for me and my mom did a good job getting cool stuff without me asking for it

-North Face Roc 22 tent
-katadyn water filter
-coleman stove (screws on top of standard small propane bottle)
               -its a little heavy and cheap but whatever it works  great
-a cheap little aluminum mess kit
-some random hiking trinkets
-some money and gift certs. - may go to snowshoes or new hiking boots

Santa rocks


----------



## swampyankee (Jan 1, 2006)

Santa gave me the green light to order a Feathered Friends jacket I've been coveting.


----------



## smitty77 (Jan 2, 2006)

New pair of MSR Denali snowshoes from the in-laws.  First pair ever for me, tried 'em out x-mas eve and they worked wonderfully.  Also got a couple of fleece pullovers.

The Mrs. bought me a new pair of winter gloves for hiking with the dog, and a drill press.  Yes, I know the last one has nothing to do with hiking, except for being useful when I build the dog sled.


----------



## bigbog (Jan 10, 2006)

*........*

Does a new head gasket qualify...? 
New snowblower!


----------



## Mike P. (Jan 10, 2006)

Depends, head Gasket for 1980 LeCar or Vega, no

Head Gasket for:

1964 Mustang
1970 Mach 1
1968 Camaro 350+
Any Corvette Pre 1980 okay, any Vette
Any GTO, old Cuda, Challenger, old Trans AM, etc

you bet it counts  

You need style to get to the trailhead.  (It had to be hiking related, right?)


----------



## bigbog (Jan 10, 2006)

*.......*

Mike P.,
My 2000 XTerra needed the gasket...now runs beautifully with no droppings;-)


----------

